# So Cal Rally?



## h57tony (Jul 4, 2009)

So the family and I are thinking of going to Pismo Coast Village for Veteran's Day this year. I don't think I'm the proper person to start a rally, yet that is, but I thought I would see if anyone else thought this would be a good place to do it. I really enjoy the area and the campground is top notch...


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Tony--

While our summer is full of travels, we are looking for a destination for November. That might work for us! Keep me informed as planning progresses.


----------



## h57tony (Jul 4, 2009)

Sounds great Dan, maybe we can drum up some interest. The dates we're looking at are Nov 11th - Nov 15th... Pismo Coast Village is where we (wife) like to stay but right next door is North State Beach.


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Might be do-able...waiting for the kid's school calendar


----------



## h57tony (Jul 4, 2009)

Sounds great, if anyone else has any other ideas please feel free to speak up. I only choose this time because my birthday is the day after veteran's day and what better way to celebrate! I've included the link of their website, please check it out.

Pismo Coast Village


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Sounds like it might work but we've got to see what the kids schedules look like. We should know better by next month.


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

We might consider this... If the kids' schedules dont interfere too much.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'll take a look at our calendar and check with the "boss". Always wanted to go to Pismo.


----------

